# Ohio State Park Resort Lodges Going âGreenâ to Save Energy and Resources



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Occupancy-sensing thermostats, heat-trapping swimming pool covers and solar window films are all part of a new âgreenâ initiative in the Ohio State Park resort lodges aimed at saving energy and resources. 5/15/08

More...


----------

